# What to use for stuffing a body



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm trying to find something other then newspaper to use to stuff my props. This is partially due to me wanting something that will be able to wrap around PVC and also will be a bit smoother. Newspaper tends to be all lumpy.

I had bought some fake hands from a local halloween store and they went up about half way to the elbow. The hand was plastic but the arm was foam covered by a shirt sleeve. I though the foam would be perfect.

Well today I set out to the local fabric store and to my shock, a sheet of this stuff was like $50. I would need at least one whole sheet for one body, and I have at least 4 to fill.

What are you guys using for cheap stuffing?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

bubble wrap!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Ive been stuffing bags with leaves, hey its free! Its actually pretty flexible, been working good for me.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Internal organs, of course.
Seriously, I use whatever is at hand, wadded newspaper, bubble wrap. The leaves sound good too, and I bet they're not as lumpy as wadded-up paper. I also found that paper shredder "shreds" can be used as stuffing (we get a LOT of junk mail).


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've used balloons and plastic bags blown up with air. Just don't let anything heavy fall on him or BOOMPF! heheheh


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

For the limbs we like to use pool noodles and then for the bodies, really anything on hand! including pillows off our beds!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Pool noodles mostly. But just last week I need to make a dummie and i knew it was going to be outside for weeks. I thought I didn t want newspaper ,it would be a pulpy mess, and old clothes..been there done that. Anyways I decided to use chicken wire. Man! I think I love that stuff. My convict in the electric chair didn t take long to make and was really easy. I just rolled up some chicken wire on a diagonal for the legs and arms and cut a larger piece for the chest . I just secured it all up with wire garbage bag ties. for his head I just stuck a piece of a old gazabo leg thru the wire and stuck a wig form on it.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Soda bottles. I saw it on one of the lists. Works well for the arms and legs. I use a hole saw of the same diameter of the OUTSIDE of the PVC on the bottom of the bottle, slip a piece of pvc in till it hits at the top, then cut the top at that spot. 2 litre bottles for the legs and the smaller bottles for the arms. For the bodies, I've used different methods including chicken wire and the plastic shirt forms used for display. Haven't found anything that I'm thrilled with yet.


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

I use breadcrumbs, mixed in with 3 boxes of Stovetop for Chicken. Dice in 4 Apples and a 1/2 cup of raisons. To really get the most out of it, rub sage into the stomach lining before sewing up. 
Bon appetite!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

funny kevin ..lol

I use newspaper wrapped in those plastic store bags..


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

I thought about using pool noodles too, funny how we all seem to improvise with whatever's at hand.

I ended up going with the chicken wire and I have to say that I am quite happy with it. The stuff I bought is flexible enough to easily hand form, but stiff enough to hold shape.

I got a big enough roll to do all my props for less then $20.


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Old sofa and chair cushions...take off the fabric and you end up with the $50 a sheet stuff. Use a electric carving knife (like for use in the kitchen) to cut the foam...goes through it like butter.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I've had good luck with plastic bags filled with foam shipping peanuts...their easy to control and size just right


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Save up those flimsy plastic bags from the grocery store! Keeps 'em out of the landfill, and waterproof, too.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Pop bottles by far are the cheapest and most effective thing I've found. You can "stuff" a whole body for under $10, they are lightweight and they wont lose shape...ever. Well, unless one of your guests decides to play "Santa Claus" with your electric chair man prop after she's consumed a few adult beverages. :googly: 

*SMUCH* ...damn.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I have started using the bed foam stuff. The stuff that looks like egg crate on one side and the other side is smooth. I find a ton of these at estate sales and can usually get them for a few dollars.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

The air pillows that you get when you have something delivered. Especially, from Amazon.com. Nice & light.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Also the paper infill for insulating roof cavities - the same stuff I use for paper mache.

Dual use!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Cornbread Dressing!


----------

